# Trout Fishing Tomorrow



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Taking a family friend's son out to do some Trout fishing in the morning. He's 11 years old and has never fly fished before. Gave him some casting lessons and he did really well. 
I'm stoked to get him out there as he's become my fishing buddy at our condo in Port Clinton. The kid is hooked on Bass fishing and thought I'd let him go crazy on some Rainbow, Brook, Browns and hopefully some Tigers. 
I'll post up some pictures tomorrow as I'm 100% confident that he'll get into some fish....


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just a few of the fish caught today. The evening was full of drinking with the wife and friends while teaching this young stud how to tie Wolly Buggars. 
Heading out for round 2 in the morning. I absolutely love leaving my gear in the Jeep to play guide for the day. Nothing like the smiles and high fives from people you're helping get into some fish.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Taking your time to teach a young kid how to fish for trout is awesome. Cool to see that smile.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

zimmerj said:


> Taking your time to teach a young kid how to fish for trout is awesome. Cool to see that smile.


 Absolutely ! That young man will hooked on Fishing , I'm glad someone had the time and patience to teach me.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome 2nd day of fishing! Again, I left my gear in the car and played guide again. Today was reading the water, where fish tend to feed and hide, roll casting and properly playing a fish and releasing. 
We got home, had some lunch and then he wanted to tie some flies. Tied some more Buggars and some Copper John patterns. 
Going to dig out my old vice, books, tools and buy him some materials so he can tie at home. I also imagine Santa Claus will be bringing some fly gear this year.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Very cool, wish I had someone start me younger.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I can be adopted.....wish some one would of taught me too, I am slowly learning the fly pole


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom. Let me know when you can get away and i can help you out


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Tom. Let me know when you can get away and i can help you out


Great, I will take a day off if necessary, are you still free weekday afternoons? I can make the trip up your way if needed. I'll get with you once work settles down a bit, thanks again Mark


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Last night I did go over to one of our county park lakes to practise casting, and caught a few pan fish on a white popper, stayed till dusk hoping the lmb would take interest, but no takers. I did have quit a few fish take the popper down then spit it without a chance of setting the hook.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom,
It is hopper time now. Put on a #8 or so Dave's hopper and slam it down on the water, next to weeds, dock, logs, or any structure. skip it a couple times then let sit. Bass should start to be looking up for them, especially on a windy day with open field next to lake. Fish on the Lee side of lake. The size #8, is too big for the little gills to get it their mouth. Sometimes they may take it down and not hookup. That' s a good thing for you, move on to bigger fish. I also have success this time of year with a good hairy mouse pattern. If the bass don't show on surface, drop a leech, minnow, crayfish pattern 3 or 4 feet below the hopper or mouse. You will start to find those big ones.
Rickerd


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Tom,
> It is hopper time now. Put on a #8 or so Dave's hopper and slam it down on the water, next to weeds, dock, logs, or any structure. skip it a couple times then let sit. Bass should start to be looking up for them, especially on a windy day with open field next to lake. Fish on the Lee side of lake. The size #8, is too big for the little gills to get it their mouth. Sometimes they may take it down and not hookup. That' s a good thing for you, move on to bigger fish. I also have success this time of year with a good hairy mouse pattern. If the bass don't show on surface, drop a leech, minnow, crayfish pattern 3 or 4 feet below the hopper or mouse. You will start to find those big ones.
> Rickerd


Thanks for the help, I am assuming by hopper You mean a grass hopper imitation? if so I will have to see what I might have to simulate one. A couple years ago when I bought my used fly pole I had Trout and Small mouth in mind, so I stocked up on anything I heard would catch them, this winter I decided Gills would be a more of an realistic target with my work schedule and bought a few different floating spiders that I've read work well on them. I've been getting my education from many you tube videos, lol and threads on Ogf. I've fly fished in Ky for trout the past few Winters with pretty good luck and absolutely loved the experience although camping when its in the 20's isn't for the light hearted. I've got a few streams on my bucket list, the Mad in Ohio, the newly redone Hatchery creek and Indian creek in Ky too. You know I have a bass boat and love Crappie fishing but wade fishing streams is by far my favorite method. I will do some home work on the lures you mentioned, I am fortunate to have some private ponds close to home that have nice Lmb that dont get fished to death like most waters around here.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I stopped by one of my local ponds this morning before work, searched for anything that resembled a grass hopper, but no luck, so I tied on a woolly bugger rigged it under a strike indicator, didn't have any action for some time and the pesty bluegills seemed to like the strike indicator but eventually I found a taker! this was my 1st Bass on the fly pole, so I am quiet happy, and ready to find more. Thanks for the help


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Gotta love a wooly bugger, nice bass! Should be able to find a muddler minnow pretty easily and can apply floatant to have a decent hopper if nothing else is handy.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heading out again with my Grasshopper this morning to rail some more Trout.....
Helped him tie some more Wooly Buggars and Copper John's. I also gave him my old vice and basic tools. Stopped at Orvis and loaded him up with hooks, hackle, thread, beads, Flashabou, etc. 
I think he's all set for a while 
Also gave him a couple fly tying books...


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another Rainbow.... K hooked into a nice Brook Trout that peeled off a good amount of line, jumped and spit the hook. Awesome reaction as I watched him try to catch/ land this fish. Kind of froze up and then started piecing things together that I've taught him. 
Another awesome day being Trout Bums ️


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Another Rainbow.... K hooked into a nice Brook Trout that peeled off a good amount of line, jumped and spit the hook. Awesome reaction as I watched him try to catch/ land this fish. Kind of froze up and then started piecing things together that I've taught him.
> Another awesome day being Trout Bums ️
> View attachment 218440


Great job!


----------

